# wild elk in PA



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

You bet there is and plenty of them.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably how Elk County got it's name. I haven't been to the NW in a loooong time.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

My sister in law is from there, the elk are everywhere. Although I havent ever ate it, they say it is good.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a elk burger while there and it is better than beef!!!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Elk=Wapiti in the Algonquian tongue. Used to be common in Pennsylvania before the 1700's.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well now that you have located the only herd in PA you should be good to go!!!! LOL


----------

